# my python



## craigbruno2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

think iv found out y my snake still hasnt eatin anythin...wud it be because its been sheadin its skid....will this be wat it is then.... if so shud i try see if ti will eat nw or leave it for a few weeks still....


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 11, 2010)

It should not take 3 weeks for a snake to shed it's skin. I believe this is how long you have had this snake for?

Either way...... the original advice remains......... LEAVE THE SNAKE ALONE. This snake is probably very stressed.

What type of enclosure is it kept in?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 11, 2010)

If I was sheadin a skid, I probably wouldn't feel hungry either....


----------



## Colin (Jun 11, 2010)

here's another care sheet on ball pythons
New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!

and this is an excellent book on ball pythons
New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!


----------



## Troy K. (Jun 11, 2010)

Link to dictionary so you can learn how to spell, once you've learned how to spell you'll be able to read and once you can read you'll be able to read the links that Colin put up. Dictionary.com | Find the Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 11, 2010)

Troy K. said:


> Link to dictionary so you can learn how to spell, once you've learned how to spell you'll be able to read and once you can read you'll be able to read the links that Colin put up. Dictionary.com | Find the Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com


 
hahaha

I have no idea what question the OP was asking, if it even was a question that is.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jun 11, 2010)

Troy K. said:


> Link to dictionary so you can learn how to spell, once you've learned how to spell you'll be able to read and once you can read you'll be able to read the links that Colin put up. Dictionary.com | Find the Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com


 
Slammed. Having a bad day Troy? LOL


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry I've been viewing this page for 10 minutes and still can't figure out what you're going on about. I'm getting a bit of a headache actually *rubs forehead*

I think they got your Age and Post Count mixed up.


----------



## Colin (Jun 12, 2010)

craigbruno2010 you have posted 3 threads on here basically asking the same thing. 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotic-reptiles-5384/1foot-royle-python-137642
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotic-reptiles-5384/royle-python-nt-eatin-nealy-137952
and this one... 

you have been given advice and been directed to several care sheets and literature.

ball pythons are illegal in Australian for private collectors.. 

I would suggest that you read the links that have been given and join a UK herp forum (google UK herp forums) where the people there can give you more advice and help on this subject.


----------

